# Bleeding goat!



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Ginger kidded twins. I figure she has an internal bleed. I thought she was pushing afterbirth but dropped a blood clot the size of a kid! Advise please! I dont want to lose her! I've already put in a call to the vet. What can I do? Options??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like normal afterbirth and she will clean out, a blood like discharge, it will happen for a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Looks like normal afterbirth and she will clean out, a blood like discharge, it will happen for a couple of weeks or so.


She won't stand up. I'm trying to keep her awake. She keeps just drifting out of it.







she hasn't passed the afterbirth all the way yet.







This is literally a blood clot. I've delivered close to 50 kids and I haven't ever seen a clot this big come out.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't know except maybe try to get some sugar into her for a quick energy boost before the vet arrives. If she is still actively bleeding inside then she may not make it. Collect colostrum now for those kids if you're not sure. I don't know if a dose of Red Cell might help. Without a vet to do an exploration of her uterus, I'm not sure how much help we can give over the internet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check her temp and her inner lower eyelid coloring, is she anemic, if so, she so she may be bleeding out or have worms.

Is she shaking? If so, 
Get her calcium CMPK drench. 
Give her 60 cc's 2 x a day. 
Until better and she can get up.
She may have milk fever if shaking and cannot get up.

It may be a good idea for a vet to look at her, she may need it to get her back on her feet. By IV.

Be sure she eats. even if you have to make a alfalfa pellet slurry.
Also make sure she gets electrolytes.

Also get her some karo syrup 30 cc's and dark molasses 15 cc's drench her slowly.
I measure both out and put it into a bowl, then have hot water and put a smidge in there, then stir really well, it doesn't take much water. It makes it thinner and easier to give by a huge syringe(no needle).

Get her on her feet, even if you have to sling her up for short spells, with supervision.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Vet came. Said it was a huge clot. Found a little tear. Gave her epinephrine, uterine bonuses, and something else I didn't catch the name of. Vet helped to remove the rest of the placenta. She started shaking hard after he left so I brought her and the kids inside. Its 15°F in the barn. She has no milk really. I made a bottle from saved colostrum to give the kids. She gets up then sits down. She is still dripping blood but very little. She keeps trying to push and that worries me. She is eating grass now.








I'm gonna try to push liquids and see if I can find her a version of Magik- I have no molasses, ran out a couple days ago.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm glad the vet got out to help!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness! I'm glad the vet came out to help. I hope she has a smooth recovery!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

So glad she's okay! Maybe the vet gave her oxytocin to help the uterus clamp down and stop the bleeding. The contracting of the uterus might make her feel like she needs to push.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

She keeps pushing her uterine boluses out. I just keep putting them back in. She hasn't had a CDT vaccine in a while so I gave her that. She still seems to be in pain but she is calming down. I think the meds he gave her are helping.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my what a scare! I'm relieved the vet made it out to help. Do you have electrolytes Karo syrup and corn oil that might work instead of molasses...come to think of it ...brown sugar is just white sugar with molasses added in do you have dark brown sugar? That would work in a pinch!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm so glad the vet was able to see her. Uterine tears can be deadly as I'm sure you know. Thank goodness it's not a big one. 

I'm sure you haven't hurt her and it's too late to do anything about it now, but in future, I would probably hold off on vaccinating when a goat is already stressed. Since vaccinations are designed to trigger a strong immune response, they can sometimes be hard on a goat that is already in weakened condition.

Good luck with your gal and new babies! I hope everyone thrives! I've been thinking about her today while I cut firewood and was anxious to see how things turned out.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my what a scare! I'm relieved the vet made it out to help. Do you have electrolytes Karo syrup and corn oil that might work instead of molasses...come to think of it ...brown sugar is just white sugar with molasses added in do you have dark brown sugar? That would work in a pinch!


I dont keep brown sugar in the house. That's why I try to keep molasses. When I went to buy some last weekend, every store I checked was out. I made up some Magik with Karo, powerade, and sunflower oil. She drank that. Then some water. Hubby said she has been munching on hay but not wanting her pellets and corn mix. Babies have been trying to feed but she doesnt have much milk. I made up a colostrum bottle and got a little of that in them. They dont like the bottle and just want mom.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Mmhyronimus said:


> I dont keep brown sugar in the house. That's why I try to keep molasses. When I went to buy some last weekend, every store I checked was out. I made up some Magik with Karo, powerade, and sunflower oil. She drank that. Then some water. Hubby said she has been munching on hay but not wanting her pellets and corn mix. Babies have been trying to feed but she doesnt have much milk. I made up a colostrum bottle and got a little of that in them. They dont like the bottle and just want mom.


I'm glad she's eating her hay that's good. I keep powdered molasses In my pantry that I use when I'm cooking or for emergencies Hoosier Farms sells it. It has a 10 year shelf life so it's worth keeping around.

I hope the babies start taking to the bottle. I really hope your doe gets to feeling better.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I 


GoofyGoat said:


> I'm glad she's eating her hay that's good. I keep powdered molasses In my pantry that I use when I'm cooking or for emergencies Hoosier Farms sells it. It has a 10 year shelf life so it's worth keeping around.
> 
> I hope the babies start taking to the bottle. I really hope your doe gets to feeling better.


I didn't know that there was such a thing as powdered molasses.
Here we prefer brown sugar made from sugar cane that is unbleached. I always thought of the white sugar with molasses added as "imitation" brown sugar made from sugar beets and cane syrup for some flavor. Just me.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Poor mama goat! How is she today?


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Poor mama goat! How is she today?


She is doing ok. She has scours but that doesnt surprise me with the stress she went through. The kids still don't like the bottle they just want to eat off mom. The little girl is very spirited and the boy is a sweetheart.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm glad everyone is ok.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I
> 
> I didn't know that there was such a thing as powdered molasses.
> Here we prefer brown sugar made from sugar cane that is unbleached. I always thought of the white sugar with molasses added as "imitation" brown sugar made from sugar beets and cane syrup for some flavor. Just me.


Correction noted, thanks for clarification. Learning different things is great! 

I goofed it's Hoosier Hills Farm powdered Molasses here's one 
powdered molasses


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is still doing OK.

Make sure she gets up and walks around a bit if she isn't.

She may have some milk and her kids are keeping up with it, so it appears she is dry.
Also some Doe's actually hold back their milk from us humans.
The kids may be stimulating her to give enough milk, it may increase with time. 

Are they getting anything from you as in milk? 
Or getting it from mom because they are not taking the bottle? Or are you feeding milk in another way? 
If they are not getting it from you and only getting it by the means of mama. Feel their bellies.
If they are full they are getting enough from mom alone.
If they are not weak, full belly's and happy, that is good.

She needs alfalfa hay or alfalfa pellets with grain and electrolytes or water. Plus all the good stuff mentioned.

She may have worms or cocci, is there any way to get a fecal sample?


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Ginger is up and moving and eating up a storm. Grass, Kleenex, toilet paper, anything she can grab in my bathroom.  She is going back outside either tomorrow or Friday. She is still dripping blood a bit but it isnt clots and mainly seems to be when she is peeing. Not worrying me horribly, but still watching her. 
Both of the kids are bottle babies now. Well, Ginger is still trying to feed them but she has little to no milk. Little Princess has decided she loves attention and she loves the bottle. The little buckling (as of yet unnamed) isnt a huge fan of it. Ginger freaks if the kids are out of her sight so they are staying with her at all times. The little buckling was even nibbling hay by himself tonight. Princess was being funny and stealing it from Ginger's mouth, then jumping and wiggling around to make mom pay attention to her not the hay. Silly little goobers. I will try to get some pictures tomorrow. 
And clean my bathroom. Yikes! I have blood smeared on the walls and poop everywhere! It's a disaster zone!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So glad to hear she's feeling better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Is Ginger still good?


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Ginger is good. She is entry way with Coconut and the kids. It's been so cold lately I didn't want to take her kids outside. Unfortunately she doesnt want to be away from them so she is inside with them. We are supposed to get 4-8inches of snow tonight.


----------

